# Spieletest - Bioshock



## System (22. August 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,609936


----------



## fielman (22. August 2007)

also ich werde mir das game sofort holen ärgere mich aber als erwachsener über die zensur eine ab 18 version wäre gut


----------



## nick2409 (22. August 2007)

@fielman
einfach in österreich die uncut version bestellen, daß hilft


----------



## The_Chosen (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fielman am 22.08.2007 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde mir das game sofort holen ärgere mich aber als erwachsener über die zensur eine ab 18 version wäre gut



Und wieso holst Du dir dann nicht eine US Variante?
Gibt genug Online Versender, die verschiedene Versionen anbieten, die "uncut" miteinbezogen.

Greetz
Chosen


----------



## NewLex (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Ich glaube dieses Spiel wird trotz des eigenwilligen Settings ein Verkaufsschlager werden.
Alleine aus dem Grund, dass schon seit sehr, sehr langer Zeit kein richtig genialer Shooter mehr rauskam.
Weiters scheinen schon eine Menge Vorbestellungen bei den Händlern eingegangen zu sein. Bei gameware.at zum Beispiel sind die Vorbestellungen 3 mal überbucht (über 1000).
Ich hoffe jedenfalls das die Entwickler sehr viel mit Bioshock einnehmen, damit sich vielleicht auch andere Entwickler mal von Ihren Weltkriegsshootern loslösen können...


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fielman am 22.08.2007 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde mir das game sofort holen ärgere mich aber als erwachsener über die zensur eine ab 18 version wäre gut



Als mir persönlich würde die dt. Fassung reichen, die Sprecher sind ja 1A. Und ob da das Blut nun an der Wand kleben bleibt oder nicht , ist mir wurscht.

Ansonsten, wie schon die Kollegen über mir gesagt haben, bestells von außerhalb. Aber Vorsicht: Gibt schon die ersten die lesen durften das sies erst Ende August/Anfang September bekommen, da die meisten nur die Uncut wollen  

Gruß


----------



## Fimbul (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hm, hab die Demo auf der XBOX gezockt und mir hat das Spiel überhaupt nicht gefallen.
Mag daran liegen, daß ich prinzipiell nicht auf Gruselsetting stehe, aber für einen Shooter gabs mMn irgendwie zuwenig "Action".
Mir fehlten irgendwie die schönen Feuergefechte.


----------



## wOJ (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Oh wie ich dieses Sommerloch gehasst habe! Doch anscheinend nimmt es mit Bioshock, Stranglehold und MoH Airborn endlich ein Ende!


----------



## stockduck (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hab gestern die Demo angezockt und war überrascht wie das flutscht! 1920x1200 auf allen details (DX9 leider  ) waren mit einem 4600+x2, 2GB und einer 8800GTS problemlos bei 30-60FPS möglich. Endlich mal ein entwicklerteam das seine aufgabe mit bravour gemeistert hat! Freue mich schon auf die vollversion


----------



## Paulgilbert (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Mein Eindruck: Bioshock wird der Kracher. Gemessen an der Qualität des Spiels und an den Verkaufszahlen. Nicht so wie einst System Shock 1 und 2. Das waren respektive sind digitale Kunstwerke, leider gab's unter den Zockern zu viele Kostverächter.

"Trotz des eigenwilligesn Setting von Bioshock ein Erfolg?" 

Könnte man auch so formulieren:

Trotz des innovativen Settings, das mit bisher unverbrauchten Reizen anspricht 
 und nicht auf Bewährtes vom Pansen der Spielindustrie Hervorgebrachtes zurückgreift, ein Erfolg?


----------



## Berethorn (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab mal ne Frage.

Ich hab folgendes System:

AMD 3200+
2 GB RAM
ATI Radeon X800 GTO Ultimate

Wird das Spiel bei mir (auf niedriger Grafik) laufen? Ich hab da im Internet mal so nen Hardwaretest gemacht und der meinte, das Spiel würde bei mir wgn. meiner Grafikkarte nicht laufen (fehlende Shader-Funktion 3.0, die Karte hat 2.0). Ist das so schlimm?

Gruss,
Berethorn


----------



## fielman (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				nick2409 am 22.08.2007 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> @fielman
> einfach in österreich die uncut version bestellen, daß hilft


ok danke werde ich machen


----------



## fielman (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Berethorn am 22.08.2007 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne Frage.
> 
> Ich hab folgendes System:
> 
> ...


     geht nicht 3.0 ist vorraussetzung


----------



## Kampfhahn90 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

ist eigentlich die deutsche demo auch schon geschnitten?
weil wenn die demo geschnitten ist habe ich kein problem damit mir des game beim örtlichen händler zu holen.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kampfhahn90 am 22.08.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ist eigentlich die deutsche demo auch schon geschnitten?
> weil wenn die demo geschnitten ist habe ich kein problem damit mir des game beim örtlichen händler zu holen.


 

Soweit ich weiß, war die Demo auch schon geschnitten (KA wie das bei den "Demos" aussah, die schon vor 1 Uhr Nachts erhältlich waren).


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 22.08.2007 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> (KA wie das bei den "Demos" aussah, die schon vor 1 Uhr Nachts erhältlich waren).


das war die normale US-demo und die ist natürlich uncut.


----------



## crypto290 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Wie gesagt hab nen AMD Sempron 2200+(noch!) 1,3 GB Ram und eine geforce 6600GT 128MB und kann alles auf Mittel stellen und hab dann sogar noch 30-35FPS also daher sind die Anforderungen vom Arsch.


----------



## o5cents (22. August 2007)

Klasse, dass Ihr Bioshock auf fantastische 93 Punkte "durchtesten" konntet!

Vielleicht habt Ihr dann auch ein paar Tipps für die zahllosen Spieler auf Lager, wie man Bioshock ohne Probleme auf aktuellen PCs spielen kann? Bei vielen Gamern läuft Bioshock derzeit nämlich überhaupt nicht und daher ist im 2K Games Forum derzeit die Hölle los.

http://forums.2kgames.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=42

Ich warte lieber mal ab, bis für diesen Konsolen-Fork
der erste Patch draussen ist ... so lange tut es auch die Demo und die raucht auch bei mir regelmäßig ab.


----------



## DaStash (22. August 2007)

o5cents am 22.08.2007 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, dass Ihr Bioshock auf fantastische 93 Punkte "durchtesten" konntet!
> 
> Vielleicht habt Ihr dann auch ein paar Tipps für die zahllosen Spieler auf Lager, wie man Bioshock ohne Probleme auf aktuellen PCs spielen kann? Bei vielen Gamern läuft Bioshock derzeit nämlich überhaupt nicht und daher ist im 2K Games Forum derzeit die Hölle los.
> 
> ...



Klar wirst du immer viele Leute in Forum haben die sich beschweren, denn Spieler die kein Problem mit Bioshock haben, haben es nicht nötig das schriftlich festzuhalten^^


----------



## XIII13 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Verdaammt!
Passt blos auf, ich habe mit der Bioshock-Demo von Fileplanet (die anderen habe ich nur bis 1-3% geladen einen Trojaner gezogen. Ihr solltet mal nen Virenscanner durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## althiades (22. August 2007)

Hallo

Also mal ehrlich, liebes pcgames Team, jetzt übertreibt ihr schon wieder!
Glaube kaum das dieses Game eine solche Wertung verdient hat. Ich habe das Demo gespielt und so viel besser kann die Endversion auch wieder nicht sein, das Demo hat mich nicht wirklich aus den Socken gehauen.
Meiner Meinung nach müsste man das Wertungssystem ändern, die Prozentwertung macht keinen Sinn. Mich würde es schon interessieren wie ihr genau wertet, vermutlich aus dem Bauch raus!
Hab schon viele Games gekauft die schlecht gewertet waren aber für mich persönlich tolle Games. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich kaufe die PC Games schon seit über 11 Jahren und langsam aber sicher müsste man das ganze überdenken! Vorallem ist es schade, immer Screenshots, Videos und die ganze Story schon einige Zeit vorher zu publizieren, so ist keine Spannung mehr vorhanden! Spiele wie Wizardry 7, Ultima, die alten Lucas Adventure, etc. haben solche Wertungen verdient.
Schon klar, dass die Zeitschrift Umsatz generieren muss aber das geht auch anders!
Ideen und Fantasy, das braucht die Welt!


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

althiades am 22.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Demo gespielt und so viel besser kann die Endversion auch wieder nicht sein, das Demo hat mich nicht wirklich aus den Socken gehauen.


was du nicht sagst.  
erstens ist das dein subjektiver eindruck und zweitens kennst du nur die demo, wie du selber schreibst. der rest ist pure spekulation.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. August 2007)

HanFred am 22.08.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> althiades am 22.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, aber eine Demo soll ja schon einen (vorteilhaften) Eindruck vom Spiel machen. Hat ja keinen Sinn wenn sich beides arg voneinander unterscheidet.

Man sagt ja nicht: "Na gut die Demo überzeugt mich nicht, aber das spätere Spiel bestimmt schon." Soll ja eine Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung sein.

Gruß


----------



## althiades (22. August 2007)

HanFred am 22.08.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> althiades am 22.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich rede aber nicht nur von Bioshock, es gibt viele andere Games, das beweist WoW oder Diablo, tsss


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

schon klar, bleibt aber der fakt, dass es seine subjektive meinung ist, sie sich nunmal von den meinungen von fast allen anderen grundlegend unterscheidet.
es gibt kein spiel, welches alle super finden.
wenn die meisten eines super finden, wird es i.d.r. auch super bewertet.
da kann ein "ausreisser", der es nicht mag, nicht auf eine niedrigere wertung pochen. oder er muss halt selber seinen test schreiben und veröffentlichen.


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2007)

althiades am 22.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ideen und Fantasy, das braucht die Welt!


WENN man darauf steht.

Im Bereich Shooter hat der Titel wohl eine so hohe Wertung verdient.
Bioshock wohl nicht mit einem Ultima oder LucasArts-Adventure vergleichen.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. August 2007)

McDrake am 22.08.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> althiades am 22.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube er meinte Ideen und Fantas*ie*, das kann die Welt imo tatsächlich immer gebrauchen, egal ob man drauf steht   Aber beides hat Bioshock ja unbestritten.

@ HanFred  Auch als "Außreiser" sollte man IMO seine subjektive Meinung kund tun können, ohne gleich eigene Spieletests veröffentlichen zu müssen. Hier zum Glück noch nicht, aber in anderen Foren wird man schon rund gemacht nur weil man vlt. nicht 100% von Bioshock überzeugt ist.

btw: Wertungen von Spiele-Mags sind mMn eh nicht bierernst zu nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## althiades (22. August 2007)

HanFred am 22.08.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> schon klar, bleibt aber der fakt, dass es seine subjektive meinung ist, sie sich nunmal von den meinungen von fast allen anderen grundlegend unterscheidet.
> es gibt kein spiel, welches alle super finden.
> wenn die meisten eines super finden, wird es i.d.r. auch super bewertet.
> da kann ein "ausreisser", der es nicht mag, nicht auf eine niedrigere wertung pochen. oder er muss halt selber seinen test schreiben und veröffentlichen.



Klar ist das meine subjektive Meinung!
Hast Du das Gefühl, dass PCGames nicht Subjektiv ist?! Damit will ich nur sagen, man sollte das Wertungssystem überarbeiten, es sollte für alle einigermassen akzeptabel sein. Dass heisst nicht, dass ich Bioshock schlecht finde, im Gegenteil ich habe mir sogar die Collectors Edition bestellt. (Naja ich bestelle jede Collectors Edition   )
In Zukunft werde ich viel weniger Screenshots und Videos anschauen, ich will nicht schon alles wissen, bevor ich das Game überhaupt schon gespielt habe.

Gruss


----------



## kingston (22. August 2007)

@ RED: Infos zur Hardware und eventuelle Vergleiche zwischen DX9 und DX 10 Version stehen in der kommenden Ausgabe oder?


----------



## Paulgilbert (22. August 2007)

Jetzt jammert mal nicht alle so arg rum. Bioshock ist dikk! Und Herr T.Weiß ist, so weit ich weiß, einer der, der sich nicht die Wimpern pimselt und bei seiner Wertung winselt! Der greift auch mal durch. So wie jeder andere Redakteur auch. Ich erinnere an den  "Alpha Prime"-Test.


----------



## althiades (22. August 2007)

Paulgilbert am 22.08.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt jammert mal nicht alle so arg rum. Bioshock ist dikk! Und Herr T.Weiß ist, so weit ich weiß, einer der, der sich nicht die Wimpern pimselt und bei seiner Wertung winselt! Der greift auch mal durch. So wie jeder andere Redakteur auch. Ich erinnere an den  "Alpha Prime"-Test.



Du solltest zuerst die Threads richtig lesen, bevor Du ein Statement abgiebst!


----------



## o5cents (22. August 2007)

DaStash am 22.08.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar wirst du immer viele Leute in Forum haben die sich beschweren, denn Spieler die kein Problem mit Bioshock haben, haben es nicht nötig das schriftlich festzuhalten^^


Das ist schon richtig.

Aber: Es ist wohl unstrittig, dass es wohl einen Unterschied macht, ob derlei "Beschwerden" - wie Du das nennst - eher die Ausnahme oder ein Massentrend sind. Wenn man sich die Aufrufzahlen der Problemthreads ansieht, sind offensichtliche Probleme mit der PC-Version von Bioshock einfach nicht wegzudiskutieren.

Zudem wurde sich im Forum dort auch von offizeller Seite geäußert - natürlich um zur De-Eskalation beizutragen. Das ist auch in Ordnung.
Allerdings ist auch die Äußerung, man bitte um Geduld und Nachsicht, da einige wichtige Programmierer im Urlaub seien mehr als fragwürdig.

Urlaub hin oder her - wenn ein Releasetermin ansteht, sollten wohl "Alle" für derlei Probleme "Gewehr bei Fuss" stehen ...


----------



## DaStash (22. August 2007)

o5cents am 22.08.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 22.08.2007 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, und wenn du dir andere Foren, von anderen Spielen anguckst hast du da genau das selbe!   
Das ist ganz, gaaaaanz normal. Nur weil es dich vielleicht jetzt betrift und/-oder du dich damit automatisch mehr beschäftigst, entsteht dieser "subjektive" Eindruck bei dir


----------



## bushfire25 (22. August 2007)

Also bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme unter höchsten Einstellungen auch ohne den neuen Treiber.

Zur Demo selbst kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ziemlich begeistert bin. Habs bis jetzt 4 mal durchgespielt und kein mal war es wie das davorige mal. Man muss echt kreativ denken können und fast überall kann man die Umgebung zu seinem Vorteil nutzen. Die Stimmung ist echt ziemlich erdrückend und ich bin normalerweise nicht gerade jemand, der sich irgenwo in ein Handlung hineinsteigern will. 
Fazit: Ich werd mir Bioshock holen. Aber erst in 1-2 Wochen, wenn die ersten Bugs behoben sind. Hab zwar selbst keine gefunden, aber die Foren sind ja voll von beschwerden...


----------



## wOJ (22. August 2007)

Ich finde die 93% sind mehr als gerechtfertigt für Bioshock. Ich habe sogar mit einer höheren Wertung gerechnet. (so 1-2
Bioshock ist das erste Spiel seit langem, welches mich voll und ganz überzeugt hat. Und ich habe viele... sehr viele Shooter gespielt.

Die Demo ist IMO wenig repräsentativ da sie mehr als Intro gedacht ist und deshalb auch mehr Atmosphäre und weniger Gameplay bietet. Gezeigtes lässt aber schon auf eine Bombe schließen!


----------



## kingston (22. August 2007)

o5cents am 22.08.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 22.08.2007 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welche Probleme hat die PC Veersion? Zähl mal auf bitte. Ernsthaft jetzt, würd mich interessieren.


----------



## althiades (22. August 2007)

wOJ am 22.08.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die 93% sind mehr als gerechtfertigt für Bioshock. Ich habe sogar mit einer höheren Wertung gerechnet. (so 1-2
> Bioshock ist das erste Spiel seit langem, welches mich voll und ganz überzeugt hat. Und ich habe viele... sehr viele Shooter gespielt.
> 
> Die Demo ist IMO wenig repräsentativ da sie mehr als Intro gedacht ist und deshalb auch mehr Atmosphäre und weniger Gameplay bietet. Gezeigtes lässt aber schon auf eine Bombe schließen!



Wir werden sehen, ich kanns erst nach dem durchspielen definitiv bestätigen!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2007)

bushfire25 am 22.08.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs bis jetzt 4 mal durchgespielt und kein mal war es wie das davorige mal. Man muss echt kreativ denken können und fast überall kann man die Umgebung zu seinem Vorteil nutzen.


Reden wir vom selben Spiel? ^^

Die Demo ist so unfassbar strikt, begrenzt und limitiert, dass sich eigentlich jeder Zock identisch anfühlt. Man kann sich ja nicht mal selbstmörderisch verhalten. Wenn du z.B. direkt am Anfang aus der Kapsel steigst, dann kannst du nicht über das Geländer springen, um ins Wasser zu gehen. Gleiches Spiel bei der Szene mit der Frau die am Kinderwagen die Pistole betrauert. Auch da kann man nicht über das Geländer klettern. Fährt man mit dem Fahrstuhl nach oben, dann sieht man auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite einen Kerl der gegen eine Tür haut, den kann man nicht mit den Plasmids beschädigen, obwohl eindeutig Blitze aus seinem Körper kommen. Am genialsten ist aber die Szene mit der Little Sister, wo man strikt und mit Kindersicherung über den Träger im Theater laufen muss, und alles so begrenzt ist, dass man weder runterfallen, noch sonst irgendwie abweichen kann. Diese Aspekte fand ich wirklich extrem störend, fast schon lächerlich. Ein Schienenspiel wie es im Buche steht. Hoffentlich verhält sich die VV da etwa offener. Denken muss man da eigentlich auch nicht, nur 2 Tasten abwechselnd drücken. Die Umgebungen in der Demo lassen auch keine taktischen Vorteile entstehen, außer Gegner laufen ins Wasser. 

Besonders nervig: Die Zwischensequenzen kann man nicht abbrechen, was mich jedenfalls schon beim zweiten Mal genervt hat (die Szene wo sich Jack das Plasmid spritzt, und dann die ganzen Freaks ankommen und ihre Monologe abhalten). Eigentlich lebt die Demo einzig und allein vom Stil der Umgebung. Der Rest ist gehobener Durchschnitt, oder sogar schlechter als bei älteren Titeln (KI, Ragdoll (!), viele Texturen unter DX9).

Der Test selbst schildert ja etwas Geniales, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es am Ende nicht den selben Aufstand gibt, wie damals bei HL²...

Regards, eX!


----------



## kingston (22. August 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> bushfire25 am 22.08.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interessante Ansichten. Wenn die Vollversion auch so strikt begrenzt ist, hätte doch unser Herr Weiss das erwähnt, oder?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2007)

kingston am 22.08.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Ansichten. Wenn die Vollversion auch so strikt begrenzt ist, hätte doch unser Herr Weiss das erwähnt, oder?


KA. Die Offiziellen testen ja gelegentlich am Publikum vorbei. Besitzer der XB360-Versionen schildern 2 Szenarios: Das Spiel bleibt eng und begrenzt, und wird zum Ende hin sehr monoton (wie bereits hier im Test angerissen), da der Spieler dann schlicht überpowered ist, und sogar die stärksten Gegner keine Bedrohung mehr sind. Dann wiederum heißt es, dass man auch nachträglich in einige Räume zurückgehen kann, und so zumindest der Anschein erweckt wird, dass man sich in einer Stadt bewegt. Spätestens am Freitag wissen wir, was die breite Gemeinde dazu sagt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Wittgenstein (22. August 2007)

kingston am 22.08.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2007 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich allerdings auch so. In der Demo wird man halt mehr an die Hand genommen um einem zu zeigen was das Spiel so kann.


----------



## Custer (22. August 2007)

Wittgenstein am 22.08.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 22.08.2007 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry sehe ich anders... die beschriebenen szenen von ex stimmen natürlich, da leg ich keinen wiederspruch ein aber es gibt eine szene die mich persönlich sehr fasziniert hat und die immer anders war, egal wie ich sie gespielt habe: 

und zwar die sz ene mit dem sicherheitsalarm, da hab ich viele möglichkeiten:

ich kann den flugroboter hacken und so gegen die splicer vorgehen, ich kann die kammera kaputtmachen und die splicer mit electroschocks in netten abständen frtieren, ich kann mich auch hinten auf die waschräume zurückziehen, dort den roboter hacken und warten bis die splicer ankommen und sie dort "bearbeiten" lassen, ohne von dem sicherheitssystem genervt zu sein.

generell muss ich sagen, bin ich von der grafik etwas entäuscht da sie auf den screenshots mehr versprochen hat (p4 q6600, 3gb ddr2 1066 ram von corsair, GeForce 8800 GTX) und das trotz höchster details etc. (es fehlt mir das AA und die AF).

das mit den zwischensequenzen kann ich nur bestätigen, das ist lästig und auch wie strikt linear man durch die levels "geführt" wird.

was mich interessieren würde: hat schon jemand das spiel daheim? spielt schon jemand? kann der/diejenige bestätigen, ob die demo genau das wiederspiegelt was die VV so hergibt oder ist es dort nach 2h spielen GAAAAANZ anders? das würde mich mal interessieren, weil das ist für mich ein kaufargument denn nur aufgrund der demo, würd ich das spiel jetzt nicht kaufen.


----------



## Lisi87 (22. August 2007)

Also in Sachen Bewertung muss man ja bei PCG sowieso vorsichtig sein. Als langjährige Gelegenheitsleserin, weiß man: Die PCG-Wertung in % steigt direkt proportional zu der Menge an Goldstaub, die der Entwickler/Publisher der Redaktion in den Arsch bläßt. (Viele exclusives, Entwicklertagebücher etc. = hohe Wertung - siehe Gothic 3)

Da kann es schonmal vorkommen das zeitlose Klassiker wie System Shock, Deus Ex, Gothic dann nur mit <87% bewertet werden, weil die Entwickler zu wenig Speichelleckerei betrieben haben und absolute standard Schinken ne 90+ Wertung kassieren.

Ich hab das Spiel (VVer) jetzt die letzten vier Stunden angetestet und kann subjektiv nicht feststellen was daran 3% (lol) schlechter sein soll als an HL2 (ein absolut non-lineares Game, wie wir ja wissen!), dass ja immerhin 96% bekommen hat, wie auch schon damals Q3:Arena.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht so "geschmacksgebildet" nach 15 Jahren gaming wie die PCG Mitarbeiter...


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. August 2007)

Irgendwie ist Bioshock wirklich so gut geworden wie überall von den Testmagazinen behauptet wird. Irgendwann wird man fast gezungen das zu glauben  

Bioshock wird aber wohl erst Ende diesen Jahres/Anfang nächsten Jahres auf die Festplatte kommen. Zu viele Spiele in den kommenden Monaten und zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## oceano (22. August 2007)

Das Spiel wurde doch auch schon von etlichen anderen Magazinen und Online-Gamesites so gut bewertet. Also die PCGames-Wertung ist da ja kein Ausreisser.   
Bei Gothic3 - um mal bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben - gab es ja auf der einen Seite die fast 90%-Wertungen und auf der anderen Seite die unter 70% Wertungen. in diesem Falle konnte man sich also schon berechtigterweise fragen, wie denn bitteschön der eine Tester zu diesem und der andere zu jenem Ergebnis gekommen ist.
Bei Bioshock sind die Tests halt durchgehend so unglaublich überdurchschnittlich, was wohl den einen oder anderen dazu veranlasst, verzweilfelt nach dem Haar in der Suppe zu suchen und dann sogar anfängt  Dinge zu kritisieren, die absolut typisch für das Genre sind.
Ich mein, es ist immer noch "nur" ein Ego-Shooter. Das wichtige sind ja auch nicht einzelne Elemente, sondern ob man nach 20 Stunden Spielzeit sagen kann, ob man ausserordentlich gut unterhalten wurde, oder eben nicht.....


----------



## klausi1811 (22. August 2007)

Das Spiel kann aber noch viel mehr, siehe Schlusssequenz


----------



## wOJ (22. August 2007)

klausi1811 am 22.08.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel kann aber noch viel mehr, siehe Schlusssequenz


Ich empfehle jedem mal auf Gametrailers.com das Video-Review auf Englisch anzuschauen.


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 22.08.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel (VVer) jetzt die letzten vier Stunden angetestet und kann subjektiv nicht feststellen was daran 3% (lol) schlechter sein soll als an HL2 (ein absolut non-lineares Game, wie wir ja wissen!), dass ja immerhin 96% bekommen hat, wie auch schon damals Q3:Arena.


wer sich allerdings wegen drei pünktchen echauffiert, hat doch auch ein problem.
drei prozent, was ist das schon. messungenauigkeit, subjektivität des testers, was auch immer. VÖLLIG IRRELEVANT!


----------



## Burtchen (22. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 22.08.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel (VVer) jetzt die letzten vier Stunden angetestet und kann subjektiv nicht feststellen was daran 3% (lol) schlechter sein soll als an HL2 (ein absolut non-lineares Game, wie wir ja wissen!), dass ja immerhin 96% bekommen hat, wie auch schon damals Q3:Arena.


Q3A hat zufällig "nur" 95 Punkte bkommen, aber das tut wenig zur Sache. Der entscheidende Punkt, weswegen Thomas Half-Life 2 damals mehr Punkte geben konnte: Es war noch keine Wertung nach Motivationskurve. Selbst 93 ist für eine Motivationskurven-Wertung schon jenseits von gut und böse (innerhalb des letzten Jahres gab es gerade einmal S.T.A.L.K.E.R. und Company of Heroes mit einem 9x, wenn mich mein internes Archiv jetzt nicht täuscht  ).

Von daher ist die Bioshock-Wertung schon absolut rekordverdächtig, wenn man etwa den Abstand zu F.E.A.R. (dt.) oder anderen Spielen des Genres seit Einführung der Motivationskurve nimmt.


----------



## Fyrex (22. August 2007)

Naja, meine Österreich Uncut Version von Bioshock müsste bald dasein! Ich mag keine
Cut-Versionen! Die kommen mir nie wieder ins
Haus!


----------



## satchmo (22. August 2007)

System am 22.08.2007 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Das isch das Spiel kaufe ist he klar, ich wusste nur nicht wo. Da leider die AD Versionen schon vergriffen sind, bin ich über diese Aussage sehr erfreut:



> Da in Deutschland eine Paranoia herrscht, was Gewalt in Spielen angeht, fühlten sich die Entwickler zu einer Entschärfung der deutschen Version von Bioshock gedrängt. Blutfontänen verhalten sich demnach sanfter, und von Flammen entstellte Körper sind optisch eine Prise zahmer. Die Zensurschere wurde so behutsam eingesetzt, dass man nicht merken würde, die gekürzte Fassung zu spielen. Hier braucht niemand auf Grauimporte auszuweichen; die Atmosphäre hat die Anpassungen ohne Stilverlust überstanden.



Somit kann ich am Freitag ganz gemütlich meine Kopie des Spiels kaufen gehen und muss mir keine Sorgen machen wichtiges zu verpassen. 
Da mir Blutfontänen nicht wichtig sind, die im Ürigen auch nichts mit der Realität gemein haben, kann ich in diesem Fall die deutsche Binnenwirtschaft unterstützen...


----------



## Lisi87 (22. August 2007)

HanFred am 22.08.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich allerdings wegen drei pünktchen echauffiert, hat doch auch ein problem.
> drei prozent, was ist das schon. messungenauigkeit, subjektivität des testers, was auch immer. VÖLLIG IRRELEVANT!



Tja wer genau hinsieht bemerkt, da steht "3% (lol)". Was in "humoriger, gelassener" Art und Weise dem geneigten Leser die Lächerlichkeit des Prozent-Bewertungssystem vor Augen führen sollte. 
Dieses steht im krassen Gegensatz zu der Wortbedeutung von Echauffieren, von der ich annehmen darf, dass DU sie nicht kennst.

@Burtchen
Naja Stalker hatte nur 83 bekommen, nicht 9x%. Im Übrigen überrascht es mich, dass du Q3A Wertungen auf den Prozent genau kennen willst und aktuelle Games nicht mal auf 7% genau kennst.

Tatsächlich ist das aber unwichtig da die PCG Wertungen immer von zweifelhafter Aussagekraft sind und mehr wollte ich mit meinem Post gar nicht sagen. Fest steht auch nach 6 Std Vollversion finde ich Bioshock sehr gelungen, durchaus (bis jetzt) einer sehr guten Bewertung würdig. Ich spiele jetzt dann mal fertig und melde mich dann wieder mit ein paar flames -bis später!


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 22.08.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wer genau hinsieht bemerkt, da steht "3% (lol)". Was in "humoriger, gelassener" Art und Weise dem geneigten Leser die Lächerlichkeit des Prozent-Bewertungssystem vor Augen führen sollte.


na immerhin nimmst du das auch nicht so ernst.


> Dieses steht im krassen Gegensatz zu der Wortbedeutung von Echauffieren, von der ich annehmen darf, dass DU sie nicht kennst.


dochdoch... und das war weniger im speziellen auf dich bezogen sondern vielmehr auf die, die wegen ebensolchen kleinigkeiten stundenlang hier rumstreiten. da kann ich dann auch nur noch den kopf schütteln.
unglaublich eigentlich, wie viele spieler diese bewertungen als einzige bewertungsgrundlage ansehen.
du wirst das schon noch bemerken, wenn du länger hier im forum unterwegs bist.


----------



## Wittgenstein (22. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 22.08.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.08.2007 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer diese Erbsenzählerei


----------



## PTMBreast (22. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 22.08.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Burtchen
> Naja Stalker hatte nur 83 bekommen, nicht 9x%. Im Übrigen überrascht es mich, dass du Q3A Wertungen auf den Prozent genau kennen willst und aktuelle Games nicht mal auf 7% genau kennst.


Also zumindest in meiner PCG-Ausgabe haben Stalker und Company of Heroes beide jeweils 90 Punkte bekommen


----------



## papamocambo (22. August 2007)

Moin,
Funktioniert eigentlich Antialiasing in der Vollversion unter XP?

In der Demo musste ich leider feststellen das dieses laut PCG  "an der Grenze des Grafisch machbaren" nicht mal AA unterstützt.

Gruss
Andy


----------



## black-diablo (22. August 2007)

sry, aber ich irgendwie nicht wahrhaben, dass das game so gut ist.. ich bleibe bei meinem heissgeliebten hl2


----------



## Lisi87 (22. August 2007)

Prof. Lisi sagt: Auf der PCG Site steht unter Stalker Test 83% (: Es zählt natürlich immer nur die aktuellste Bewertung!

Also technisch (AA an/aus, Abstürze etc.) sind mir bis jetzt keine Probleme aufgefallen. Allerdings benutze ich Vista und nicht XP. Habe jetzt ca. die Hälfte hinter mir und Kopfschmerzen.

Ich heb mir noch einen Teil bis morgen auf...

bye.


----------



## TheChicky (22. August 2007)

Spiele wie Bioshock würden bei mir schon deshalb niemals über 90% Spielspaß-Wertung erhalten, weil sie, wenn man sie einmal durch hat und alles gesehn hat, schlicht und einfach eines sind: langweilig! Wie fast alle auf Singleplayer ausgerichteten Shooter. Es ist für mich ganz klar: Ein Spiel, dass noch über Jahre Spass macht, wie etwa Diablo2, hat in jedem Fall eine weitaus höhere Wertung verdient als die div Shooter, die man nach 10, 20 Stunden durch hat und dann in die Ecke legt. Ganz egal wieviel Spass sie in diesen Stunden gemacht haben, bieten sie in der Gesamtheit bei weitem nicht soviel Spass wie ein Spiel, dass man jahrelang spielt, wie etwa StarCraft.


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. August 2007)

TheChicky am 22.08.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele wie Bioshock würden bei mir schon deshalb niemals über 90% Spielspaß-Wertung erhalten, weil sie, wenn man sie einmal durch hat und alles gesehn hat, schlicht und einfach eines sind: langweilig! Wie fast alle auf Singleplayer ausgerichteten Shooter. Es ist für mich ganz klar: Ein Spiel, dass noch über Jahre Spass macht, wie etwa Diablo2, hat in jedem Fall eine weitaus höhere Wertung verdient als die div Shooter, die man nach 10, 20 Stunden durch hat und dann in die Ecke legt. Ganz egal wieviel Spass sie in diesen Stunden gemacht haben, bieten sie in der Gesamtheit bei weitem nicht soviel Spass wie ein Spiel, dass man jahrelang spielt, wie etwa StarCraft.



Versteh die Spielspaß-Wertung nicht falsch. Es kommt immer darauf an worauf sich das Spiel bezieht. Diablo 2 und StarCraft sind überwiegend Multiplayerspiele, Bioshock konzentriert sich dagegen auf eine gute kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Ist wie bei Filmen, man kann schlecht einen Kinofilm mit einer TV-Serie vergleichen.


----------



## fsm (22. August 2007)

Kann man nicht mal hier zum Test die Systemanforderungen schreiben?


----------



## TheChicky (22. August 2007)

Blue_Ace am 22.08.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] man kann schlecht einen Kinofilm mit einer TV-Serie vergleichen.



Ähm...wieso denn nicht? Selbstverständlich kann ich den Simpson Film mit der Simpson Serie vergleichen. Ebenso wie den AkteX Film mit dessen Serie. Oder etwa nicht?

Was das Multiplayer betrifft, so ist das doch genau der Punkt: Singleplayer Spiele machen eventuell ein paar Stunden Spass. Multiplayerspiele machen dagegen eventuell über Jahre Spaß. Deshalb ist ein gutes Multiplayerspiel einem guten Singleplayer Spiel in jedem Fall deutlich überlegen. Und aufgrund der Balancing- und Technikprobleme wesentlich schwieriger herzustellen, was deren Anzahl gemessen an guten Singleplayerspielen beweist.


----------



## Subsanaty (22. August 2007)

TheChicky am 22.08.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was das Multiplayer betrifft, so ist das doch genau der Punkt: Singleplayer Spiele machen eventuell ein paar Stunden Spass. Multiplayerspiele machen dagegen eventuell über Jahre Spaß. Deshalb ist ein gutes Multiplayerspiel einem guten Singleplayer Spiel in jedem Fall deutlich überlegen. Und aufgrund der Balancing- und Technikprobleme wesentlich schwieriger herzustellen, was deren Anzahl gemessen an guten Singleplayerspielen beweist.



Nur hat der Singleplayer einen entschiedenen Vorteil gegenüber Multiplayer: Es gibt keine Cheater die einem den Spielspaß versauen können!
Oder kennt irgendjemand einen MP wo es keine Cheats gibt...? Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## autumnSkies (22. August 2007)

habe zwar nur die Demo gespielt, aber die hat mir - trotz der tollen Spielwelt - keine 15min Spaß gemacht. Zu eintönig und monoton, zu wenig handlungsmöglichkeiten und das schon zu Anfang. Schade! Ich verstehe nicht wie so unkomplizierte Spiele eine so hohe Wertung bekommen können und komplexe, offene Spiele wie z.B Oblivion dagegen schlechter ausfallen. Ein Argumnent mag "verbuggtheit" sein, aber in lineare Spiele Bugs einzubauen ist ja auch ne Kunst...


----------



## Subsanaty (22. August 2007)

Hab noch ein paar interessante Infos:

Nach der Installation *muss* Bioshock zwingend über das Internet aktiviert werden und es lässt sich nur *zwei* mal aktivieren.Ob man beim Support des Herstellers anrufen kann und eine erneute Freischaltung erhält, ist noch nicht bekannt.

Um Bioshock spielen zu können, braucht man mindestens:

Prozessor: Pentium 4 - 2,6 GHz oder Athlon XP 2600+
Arbeitsspeicher: 768 MByte
Grafikkarte: Shader-3.0-Karte
DirectX 9.0c
Festplattenplatz: 5,5 GByte


----------



## satchmo (22. August 2007)

autumnSkies am 22.08.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> habe zwar nur die Demo gespielt, aber die hat mir - trotz der tollen Spielwelt - keine 15min Spaß gemacht. Zu eintönig und monoton, zu wenig handlungsmöglichkeiten und das schon zu Anfang. Schade! Ich verstehe nicht wie so unkomplizierte Spiele eine so hohe Wertung bekommen können und komplexe, offene Spiele wie z.B Oblivion dagegen schlechter ausfallen. Ein Argumnent mag "verbuggtheit" sein, aber in lineare Spiele Bugs einzubauen ist ja auch ne Kunst...



Nun, Du bist eben kein Shooter-Spieler. Ich spiele eingentlich auch fast nur Rollenspiele, finde Bioshock aber gelungen. Liegt wohl daran, dass mir die Atmosphäre und das 20er Jahre Setting extrem gut gefallen...
Was die Wertung angeht. Hier wird eben nicht Bioshock mit Olivion vergleichen sondern nur innerhalb eines Genres, ist auch gut so. Somit findet sich ein Shooter-Spieler auch in einer Wertung wieder. 

Würde eine Wertung für ein Rollenspiel aus dem Vergleich mit einem Shooter hervorgehen, würde die Wertung wahrscheinlich sehr schlecht für das Rollenspiel ausgehen - weil z.B. in der Regel kein allzu großer Wert auf Physik gelegt wird. Auch die Grafik hat sich mit einer anderen Referenz zu messen.

Von daher, ist die durchweg (sämtliche - Online - Magazine) hohe Wertung im Genrevergleich absolut gerechtfertigt, denn was besseres an Ballerspiel hat es lange nicht gegeben!


----------



## satchmo (22. August 2007)

Subsanaty am 22.08.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch ein paar interessante Infos:
> 
> Nach der Installation *muss* Bioshock zwingend über das Internet aktiviert werden und es lässt sich nur *zwei* mal aktivieren.Ob man beim Support des Herstellers anrufen kann und eine erneute Freischaltung erhält, ist noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> ...



Mit Sicherheit kannst Du Dein Spiel so oft aktivieren wie Du willst! Wie das im Einzelnen geht weiß ich nicht.
Denkst Du im Ernst, dass nach 2 Aktivierungen Deine Lizenz hin ist? Wohl kaum - wäre wohl als AGB in DE nicht durchsetzbar!


----------



## fredfreak (22. August 2007)

auch wenn das jetzt nichts mit dem Test von bioshock zu tun hat(den ich übrigens nicht so toll fand: man hat nur erfahren, dass das Spiel ne tolle Atmo hat und nciht, solche wichtigen Sachen, wie die frage,o b die Spielwelt frei oder linear ist):
hier ist vor einer Seite oder so geshcrieben worden, dass Satlker keine 90 Prozent bekommen hat
. Das stimmt nciht. Die hier auf der Seite angegebenen 83% ist lediglich die Wertung des Multiplayermoduses.Die richtige Wertung des Solo-Spiels Stalker liegt imemr noch bei 90%


----------



## TheChicky (22. August 2007)

satchmo am 22.08.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 22.08.2007 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, bei einem Spiel soll der Spielspaß bewertet werden und nicht Faktoren wie Grafik, Physik oder der Vergleich mit anderen Spielen...


----------



## Kadir-90 (22. August 2007)

Also habe es nun auch bei GameSpot (alias EB Games) bestellt. Habe mir die unzensierte version geholt was auch auf deutsch ist. Habe wegen einer aktion das Spiel Prey auch bekommen.


----------



## shimmyrot (22. August 2007)

satchmo am 22.08.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Subsanaty am 22.08.2007 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man hat zwei Freischaltungen, erhält aber bei jeder Deinstallation wieder eine zurück, also immer fleißig Deinstallieren vorm Formatieren


----------



## Freezeman (22. August 2007)

shimmyrot am 22.08.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat zwei Freischaltungen, erhält aber bei jeder Deinstallation wieder eine zurück, also immer fleißig Deinstallieren vorm Formatieren



Also muss man beim Deinstallieren auch online sein, oder?


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. August 2007)

shimmyrot am 22.08.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 22.08.2007 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist mit Steam? Spiel wird doch auch über diese Plattform angeboten, sollte doch möglich den eigenen Spielekey dort anzugeben und freischalten zu lassen. Konnte man z.B. bei HL1 machen.


----------



## Burtchen (22. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 22.08.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Prof. Lisi sagt: Auf der PCG Site steht unter Stalker Test 83% (: Es zählt natürlich immer nur die aktuellste Bewertung!


Das ist ein technisches Problem des Re-Designs von pcgames.de, dass die Mehrspielerwertung (83) statt der Solo-Wertung (90) dort aufzufinden ist


----------



## jonei (22. August 2007)

Blue_Ace am 22.08.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 22.08.2007 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich sowas schon wieder höre! es kann doch nicht wahr sein sowas. ich hatte letztens einen festplattencrash, hätte also nicht deinstallieren können. freischaltung nummer 1 wäre weggewesen. 
dann muss einem nur nochmal etwas dummes passieren und der 2. versuch ist auch dahin! 
der ehrliche käufer wird mal wieder bestraft. sollte das alles wahr sein, werde ich mir das spiel nicht kaufen


----------



## doubleeagle (23. August 2007)

sehr guter artikel, der lust das spiel zu beginnen versprüht. kompliment sebastian! bloß schade, dass die geschäfte schon geschlossen sind...


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2007)

jonei am 22.08.2007 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich sowas schon wieder höre! es kann doch nicht wahr sein sowas. ich hatte letztens einen festplattencrash, hätte also nicht deinstallieren können. freischaltung nummer 1 wäre weggewesen.
> dann muss einem nur nochmal etwas dummes passieren und der 2. versuch ist auch dahin!
> der ehrliche käufer wird mal wieder bestraft. sollte das alles wahr sein, werde ich mir das spiel nicht kaufen


sowas wird oft passieren und deshalb wird es sich Securom gar nicht leisten können, solche probleme nicht speditiv zu lösen.


----------



## Belechem (23. August 2007)

Also ich finde das game Hammer! Nicht nur sind die Levels absolut genial designt, die grafik ist auch absolut edel. Vor allen die Beleuchtungseffekte
habens mir angetan... Aber auch die Gegner sind so krass dargestellt(Gott ham DIE aber einen an der Waffel!)das man wortwörtlich eingesaugt wird!
Ich stell das Game auf jeden Fall auf die HL2-Stufe,
zusammen mit Far Cry und Stalker. Wobei mir die Südsee als Setting am Besten gefällt, Stalker aber aufgrund der Depri-Stimmung aber ein bisschen abfällt(eher was für den Winter), allerdings ist diese Atmo gewollt, und da sie genauso rüber kommt, kann man das den Russen nicht wirklich ankreiden... aber BTT
nee echt, was die da abgeliefert haben ist absolute Spitzenklasse, allerdings auch was die Hardware betrifft. Ich spiels  in 1024x768 mit 8xAA und 8xAF, da flutscht es mit etwa 70 Frames butterweich...

DualCore 6400
2 Gig Corsair twin
Asus P5B
Radeon X1950 XT PE


----------



## adaniya (23. August 2007)

mann, mann, bioshock liegt bei mir im briefkasten und ich sitze auf der arbeit und muss mich bis am abend gedulden! echt hart!


----------



## Lisi87 (23. August 2007)

Also ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt, von mir bekommt das Spiel eine Kaufempfehlung.

Ob und wie weit Multiplayerspiele über Jahre faszinieren können sei dahingestellt. Auch online ist es letztlich immer das selbe, was man tut. Bsp. Starcraft - wo wäre da nach der 100. Partie die Abwechslung, die Freiheit??? Festgefahrene Rushtaktiken und Stress pur, wenn man nicht gerade mit Kumpels spielt.

Mir haben eigentlich Spiele mit nem interessanten Setting, einer guten Story wie Thief 1 (und auch Bioshock) immer weitaus besser gefallen als so mancher Multiplayer-Hit wie SC,CS,WC3 etc. Prinzipell kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass man jahrelang Starcraft, CS, WOW spielt.


----------



## TheChicky (23. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 23.08.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt, von mir bekommt das Spiel eine Kaufempfehlung.
> 
> Ob und wie weit Multiplayerspiele über Jahre faszinieren können sei dahingestellt. Auch online ist es letztlich immer das selbe, was man tut. Bsp. Starcraft - wo wäre da nach der 100. Partie die Abwechslung, die Freiheit??? Festgefahrene Rushtaktiken und Stress pur, wenn man nicht gerade mit Kumpels spielt.
> 
> Mir haben eigentlich Spiele mit nem interessanten Setting, einer guten Story wie Thief 1 (und auch Bioshock) immer weitaus besser gefallen als so mancher Multiplayer-Hit wie SC,CS,WC3 etc. Prinzipell kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass man jahrelang Starcraft, CS, WOW spielt.



Weil ein Spiel gegen menschliche Mitspieler IMMER spaßiger ist als eines gegen eine KI. Darum.


----------



## Lisi87 (23. August 2007)

TheChicky am 23.08.2007 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ein Spiel gegen menschliche Mitspieler IMMER spaßiger ist als eines gegen eine KI. Darum.



Oh ja bunny hopper, Cheater, Hacker und gehirnamputierte "Ich-Spiel-14Std-Am-Tag-Freaks". Manno JA! das zieh ich jedem gepflegten SP vor.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. August 2007)

Lisi87 am 23.08.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja bunny hopper, Cheater, Hacker und gehirnamputierte "Ich-Spiel-14Std-Am-Tag-Freaks".



Natürlich gibt es sowas und es nervt. Aber es macht bei weitem nicht den größten Teil aus, mal davon abgesehen das man sich auch aussuchen kann wo und mit welchen Leuten man spielt. 

Ich sehe es so wie TheChicky, MP macht auch mir auf lange Sicht mehr Gaudi.

Gruß


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2007)

TheChicky am 23.08.2007 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ein Spiel gegen menschliche Mitspieler IMMER spaßiger ist als eines gegen eine KI. Darum.


Bei Spielen, die auf MP aus sind, ist das so.
Dafür ist dort der Singleplayerpart meist von der Atmosphäre her recht unspektakulär.

Wenn ich einen MP-Shooter kaufe, dann will ich mir anderen Leuten zusammen Sspielen.
BF2 im Singlepalyer gegen Bots. Nicht wirklich toll.

Aber ich finds auch wiedermal schön, dass es ein Spiel gibt, dass sich nur auf den Snglieplayer-Modus konzentriert und so den Spieler fesselt. Und mit einem aufgesetzten MP-Modus wäre das Spiel auch nicht besser geworden.

Bioshock ist für mich wie ein Actionfilm, den ich einmal anschaue und dann vielleicht in nem Jahr nochmals durchspiele.
MP-Games wie BF oder CS sind da eher, wenn wir bei dem Vergleich mit Filmen bleiben, wie Serien anzuschauen.
Man kennt nach ner Weile im Prinzip alles, findet aber trotzdem immer neue Varianten.


----------



## Extremplay (23. August 2007)

Ich habe das Spiel schon am Mittwoch bei MEdia Markt 
gekauft. Weiß nicht warum ihr wartet bzw. vorbestellt???


----------



## Wittgenstein (23. August 2007)

Extremplay am 23.08.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Spiel schon am Mittwoch bei MEdia Markt
> gekauft. Weiß nicht warum ihr wartet bzw. vorbestellt???


Also laut dem Media Markt bei mir gibt es Bioshock erst ab morgen zu kaufen. Mal schaun ob ich wieder meinen Ausweis vorzeigen muss. Bei F.E.A.R. wars so


----------



## Paulgilbert (23. August 2007)

Bioshock ist phat. Was soll die ganze Lamentiererei hier? Bioshock ist ein Kunstwerk und verdient die hohe Bewertung. 20 Stunden Spielspaß für einen Shooter ist überdurchschnittlich. 

Alles was Spaß macht, nutzt sich ab. Hattet Ihr schonmal eine Freundin, wart Ihr shconmal verliebt und Euch sicher, das ist sie, die Frau für's Leben. Einige Jahre später werdet Ihr feststellen, Oh my gosh, Sie hat sich irgendwie verändert und ist überhaupt nicht mehr so geil wie am Anfang. That's the way it is. Genauso ist's halt mit Single-Player-Games. Lange nach der Trennung noch mal in Bett gehüpft ist reizvoll, reicht aber halt nicht für 'ne längere Beziehung.


----------



## Subsanaty (23. August 2007)

Ich habe *endlich* Bioshock! 
Und 39,- Euronen als Steelbook bei Media-Markt sind ein guter Preis für so ein geiles Game.Habe jetzt die ersten zwei Stunden gespielt,und ich muß sagen,das es so ein Game bis jetzt noch nicht gegeben hat.Einfach Phantastisch! 
Also wer noch unsicher ist,sich das Spiel zu holen,dem kann ich nur empfehlen: Holt es euch,ihr werdet einen Megaspaß mit haben!

So nun muß ich aber weiterzocken,denn der Zahnarzt wartet auf mich *g*


----------



## MeyLee (24. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fielman am 22.08.2007 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde mir das game sofort holen ärgere mich aber als erwachsener über die zensur eine ab 18 version wäre gut



Leider sind wir die gearschten Deutschen.  

Hab gerade erfahren das ich cut gekauft habe obwohl mir die Packung was anderes sagt.  

Entweder uncut oder ganz verbieten.Wenns das halt in Deutschland nicht gibt kauft man im europähischen Ausland.Aber dieses Rate Mal was du bekommst geht mir echt auf die Eier.Das ist meine Meinung.

Bin mal gespannt wie Sie Jericho verstümmeln.Clive Barker sollte da echt aufpassen das sein Werk nicht verschandelt wird.


----------



## mattz (24. August 2007)

*AW:*

Ich werde es noch nicht kaufen, ist einfach nicht so mein Geschmack. Finde 90% hätten gereicht. Nur die Grafik finde ich super (aber zu  bunt)
Ich warte auf Episode2 und Crysis. Gut vorher die demo getestet zu haben.


----------



## LasiX84 (24. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				MeyLee am 24.08.2007 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> fielman am 22.08.2007 07:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, aber anscheinend gibts hier doch einige Leute die meinen, ein geschnittenes Spiel ist schlechter als die ungeschnittene Version.
Soll ich mitleid mit diesen armen Personen haben, die nur mit rotem Blut und umherfliegenden Körperteilen Spaß haben können?


----------



## brthur (24. August 2007)

*AW:*

Tja, das war's dann, BioShock: Die ungeschnittene, englische Version könnte ich mir noch beim Importeur meiner Wahl holen, aber was ich  jetzt über die "Aktivierung übers Internet" und "Max. zwei Installationen" höre, überzeugt mich das Ding dann doch eher stehen zu lassen.


----------



## labertasche (24. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				brthur am 24.08.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das war's dann, BioShock: Die ungeschnittene, englische Version könnte ich mir noch beim Importeur meiner Wahl holen, aber was ich  jetzt über die "Aktivierung übers Internet" und "Max. zwei Installationen" höre, überzeugt mich das Ding dann doch eher stehen zu lassen.




So, bin grad beim Installieren meiner "uncut" (ja ich hab sie wirklich) collectors edition. Und das mit max 2 Installationen ist ja auch schon wieder hinfällig, mitlerweile sind es 5. Wer weiß was da noch kommt.

Oh, ich sehe meine Installation ist fertig, wir sehen uns in Rapture. 

Ich muss weg...


----------



## Subsanaty (24. August 2007)

*AW:*

Es tut ja einem im Herzen weh,wenn man der Little Sister das Adam weg nimmt,und sie dabei tötet,aber es muß sein,denn ich bin süüüüüchtig! 
Hab jetzt cirka vier Stunden gezockt,und das Spiel wird immer genialer.
Da kommt kein Half Life 2 mit und auch kein S.T.A.L.K.E.R.,und wie die ganzen Shooter noch heißen mögen.
Das ist ein Spiel der "Extra-Sonder-Ober-Mega-Klasse"!


----------



## ansa2001 (25. August 2007)

*AW:*

Ich wohne in Belgien und habe mir heute Nachmittag die niederländische Version gekauft. Bei der Euroversion (nicht der deutschen Version!) ist ebenfalls eine Installation in Deutsch möglich (Als Standard ist französisch vorgegeben). Deutsche Synchronisation und trotzdem Uncut. Was will man mehr?!


----------



## Monsterkeks (25. August 2007)

*AW:*

ich Sch* auf das Game ,wo gibts denn sowas Internetaktevierung ^^

Die Zukunft sind teuer aus !
Wer das Spiel kauft und diese Politik unterstützt ist nichts weiter als ein süchtiger Junkie ..


----------



## borg1971 (25. August 2007)

*cut oder uncut?*

Ich habe mir am Freitag die offizielle deutsche Version gekauft. 

Ich finde, daß im Spiel genug Blut zu sehen ist - ausserdem ist das ja nicht das wichtigste am Spiel. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es sowieso unglaubwürdig wenn man mit der Brechstange einem Gegner eins draufhaut und dann gleich literweise das Blut fliesst, bei einem Schuss mit der Pistole genauso.
Wichtiger ist die stimmige Atmosphäre des Spiels, die tollen Wasser- und Lichteffekte, die Dialoge und die Glaubwürdigkeit. Wenn ich gegen einen Gegenstand stolpere, fällt er genau richtig um.
Seit Halflife2 hat mich kein Spiel mehr so gefesselt. Die Anlehnungen an andere Spiele finde ich auch witzig - musste gleich die Toilettenspülung betätigen (war so ein innerer Zwang) und auch bei "Telekinese" hab ich Heimatgefühle (Gravity-gun). Es ist auch gut, daß das Spiel in den Menüs anhält, wie oft wurde ich in Stalker getötet, weil ich gerade das Inventar offen hatte... Einzig vermisse ich die obligatorische Taschenlampe 
Alles in allem ist das Spiel stimmig und nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## johho (25. August 2007)

*cut oder uncut?*

Ich habe mir das Spiel über STEAM gekauft und geladen. Funtzt super. Wenn ich es jetzt aber in DX10 spielen will, muss ich Vista nutzen (eitentlich kein Prob da eh installiert) aber unter Vista läuft steam nicht, da es noch keine Vista fähige Version davon gibt! 
FAZIT: DX 10 nur unter Vista, STEAM nicht Vista kompatibel d.h. für Steam User kein DX 10 im Moment. Super Politik von steam, echt.


----------



## TBrain (25. August 2007)

*AW: cut oder uncut?*



			
				johho am 25.08.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir das Spiel über STEAM gekauft und geladen. Funtzt super. Wenn ich es jetzt aber in DX10 spielen will, muss ich Vista nutzen (eitentlich kein Prob da eh installiert) aber unter Vista läuft steam nicht, da es noch keine Vista fähige Version davon gibt!
> FAZIT: DX 10 nur unter Vista, STEAM nicht Vista kompatibel d.h. für Steam User kein DX 10 im Moment. Super Politik von steam, echt.



Steam läuft natürlich unter Vista, sowohl unter 32Bit als auch unter 64Bit.  :-o


----------



## HanFred (25. August 2007)

*AW: cut oder uncut?*



			
				TBrain am 25.08.2007 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam läuft natürlich unter Vista, sowohl unter 32Bit als auch unter 64Bit.  :-o


ja, es scheint nicht einmal registrykeys zu benötigen. ich hab Steam unter XP installiert und kann es aus Vista auch starten.


----------



## TBrain (26. August 2007)

*AW: cut oder uncut?*



			
				HanFred am 25.08.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 25.08.2007 23:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mir auch vor kurzem aufgefallen. Das müssen sie irgendwann einmal geändert haben, "früher" ging das definitiv nicht.


----------



## HanFred (26. August 2007)

*AW: cut oder uncut?*



			
				TBrain am 26.08.2007 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 25.08.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir ging das von anfang an. und ich habe mir Vista zum release geholt.
oder meinst du früher bezogen auf Steam (pre-Vista)? das weiss ich nicht.


----------



## TBrain (26. August 2007)

*AW: cut oder uncut?*



			
				HanFred am 26.08.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 26.08.2007 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte Steam. Das hatte sich früher mit den Registrys immer etwas zimperlich. Man musste es immer neu installieren wenn man mal Windows neu aufgesetzt hatte.


----------



## Wolfpack (26. August 2007)

*Securom Kopierschutz mit Rootkit*

Ich werde mir dieses Spiel nicht kaufen, da das Game und die Demo übrigens auch, den Securom Kopierschutz installiert, welches ein Rootkit beinhaltet.


----------



## El_Cativo (26. August 2007)

*AW: Securom Kopierschutz mit Rootkit*

Ich habs jetzt schon ne ganze Weile gezockt und bin bisher absolut begeistert von dem Spiel. Die Atmosphäre ist grandios, die grafik überzeugt auf ganzer Linie und läuft butterweich, der sound ist einmalig und das Gemeplay macht einfach Laune ohne Ende. da einzige was mich etwas annervt ist, das ich es unter normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad gestartet hab und jetzt viel zu viel Munition mit mir rumtrage, so dass ich die Plasmide eigentlich kaum brauche (ich nutz sie trotzdem weil Spass macht). aber ich hab mittlerweile doch schon solang gespielt, dass ich nicht unbedingt nochmal von vorne anfangen will ^^


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. August 2007)

Verdammich, ich hätte erst die Demo spielen sollen: Mir gefällt Bioshoch gar nicht. Ich spiele kaum 30min und hab schon hunderte Male gefrustet Quickload betätigt. Die Gegner sind so flink und treffsicher, dass ich als Grobotoriker hoffnunglos überfordert bin. Alle gefundenen Credits sind schon für Medikits verbraucht und die Medikits sind auch schon alle weg. Jedes Aufkommen von mehr als zwei Gegnern endet darin, dass ich fast keine Munition mehr habe und ständig nur F drücke. Bin gerade in dieser Klinik, soll Doc Steinmann erledigen und versuche bisher chancenlos so Molotovcocktail werfende Ärzte zu bezwingen.
Das Spiel ist zu hektisch und schnell für mich.


----------



## El_Cativo (26. August 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 26.08.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammich, ich hätte erst die Demo spielen sollen: Mir gefällt Bioshoch gar nicht. Ich spiele kaum 30min und hab schon hunderte Male gefrustet Quickload betätigt. Die Gegner sind so flink und treffsicher, dass ich als Grobotoriker hoffnunglos überfordert bin. Alle gefundenen Credits sind schon für Medikits verbraucht und die Medikits sind auch schon alle weg. Jedes Aufkommen von mehr als zwei Gegnern endet darin, dass ich fast keine Munition mehr habe und ständig nur F drücke. Bin gerade in dieser Klinik, soll Doc Steinmann erledigen und versuche bisher chancenlos so Molotovcocktail werfende Ärzte zu bezwingen.
> Das Spiel ist zu hektisch und schnell für mich.


Welche Schwirigkeitsstufe spielst du ?
Mir ists wie gesagt auf normal schon zu leicht bisher (abgesehen von den Big Daddys die mächjtig zuhauen)


----------



## TBrain (26. August 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 26.08.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammich, ich hätte erst die Demo spielen sollen: Mir gefällt Bioshoch gar nicht. Ich spiele kaum 30min und hab schon hunderte Male gefrustet Quickload betätigt. Die Gegner sind so flink und treffsicher, dass ich als Grobotoriker hoffnunglos überfordert bin. Alle gefundenen Credits sind schon für Medikits verbraucht und die Medikits sind auch schon alle weg. Jedes Aufkommen von mehr als zwei Gegnern endet darin, dass ich fast keine Munition mehr habe und ständig nur F drücke. Bin gerade in dieser Klinik, soll Doc Steinmann erledigen und versuche bisher chancenlos so Molotovcocktail werfende Ärzte zu bezwingen.
> Das Spiel ist zu hektisch und schnell für mich.



benutz mal die Plasmide... gegen alle Gegner, die etwas werfen ist Telekinese ganz gut geeignet. Fang das Geschoss einfach auf und schick es zurück zum Absender *gg*


----------



## Alex8791 (26. August 2007)

im gesamten muss ich sagen - super game
(kann die grafik nicht total ausnutzen aber ich kann damit leben )

-atemberaubende grafik
-arschgeile atmosphäre(besser als ich gedacht habe)
-die sache mit den lil sisters hat mich ein bisschen verwirrt..hab die ersten paar gek***t
bis die Tanebaum frau kam..und ich kurz darauf eine belohung mit 200-ADAM!! bekommen habe..naja hatte Bioshock in 17 std durch und bin nur von der schwierigkeit des games enttäuscht..da es mir zu einfach war..auser die letzte stufe..die war anspruchsvoll

was ich au doof fand war das ende..
(an die die das umstimmt das spiel zu kaufen - nicht hindern lassen)..wer das game schon durch hat..kann ja mal stellung dazu nehemen..
weilich wollte nicht so ein Ende wie ich es hatte..was für ein Ende hatte ihr??

pls als spoiler schreiben thx


----------



## Nosi11 (26. August 2007)

*Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*

Wieder einmal hab ich mich auf ein Spielerelease gefreut, diesmal sogar auf 93%, und wieder bin ich entäuscht.
Zwar scheint dieses Spiel nicht so halbfertig zu sein wie Gothic3 oder S.T.A.L.K.E.R, aber troztdem kann ich nocht in die eigentlich schöne Welt von Bioshock abtauchen weil mein PC andauernd abstürzt. Nun ist es nicht so dass ich mit dem letzten Schrott versuche auf den Genuss dieses Spiels zu kommen. Mit einem 4,2 AMD Dualcore, 2GB Ram und einer 7900 GT sollte man eigentlich das Game locker spielen können. Aber......nix is!
Dieses Wochenende hätte ich Zeit gehabt um mich dem Spiel völlig hinzugeben. Die ganze Zeit sing ich "Somewhere........" aber das wars dann auch.
Damit auch kein Zweifel an der Leistungsfähigkeit meinens Pcs bleibt, habe ich diesen vorher nochmal komplett plattgefahren.
Was bleibt mir übrig? Das Spiel zur Seite legen und Wochen/Monate warten bis hoffentlich einige Patches die Schwächen ausgleichen.

WARUM, gibt es bei solchen Games keine BETA-Phase wie beispielsweise bei HDR-Online um solche Probleme bereits vorher lösen zu können?????


----------



## El_Cativo (26. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Nosi11 am 26.08.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder einmal hab ich mich auf ein Spielerelease gefreut, diesmal sogar auf 93%, und wieder bin ich entäuscht.
> Zwar scheint dieses Spiel nicht so halbfertig zu sein wie Gothic3 oder S.T.A.L.K.E.R, aber troztdem kann ich nocht in die eigentlich schöne Welt von Bioshock abtauchen weil mein PC andauernd abstürzt. Nun ist es nicht so dass ich mit dem letzten Schrott versuche auf den Genuss dieses Spiels zu kommen. Mit einem 4,2 AMD Dualcore, 2GB Ram und einer 7900 GT sollte man eigentlich das Game locker spielen können. Aber......nix is!
> Dieses Wochenende hätte ich Zeit gehabt um mich dem Spiel völlig hinzugeben. Die ganze Zeit sing ich "Somewhere........" aber das wars dann auch.
> Damit auch kein Zweifel an der Leistungsfähigkeit meinens Pcs bleibt, habe ich diesen vorher nochmal komplett plattgefahren.
> ...


Hmm...bei mir läuft das Spiel mit max Details butterweich und absolut Bugfrei (zumindest bisher, bin ja noch nicht durch)


----------



## patsche (26. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*

inwiefern ist denn die DV geschnitten, kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## HanFred (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				patsche am 26.08.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern ist denn die DV geschnitten, kann mir das jemand sagen?


ich habe es nicht live gesehen. offiziell heisst es, die änderungen seien so subtil, dass man es nicht bemerken würde. speler meinen hingegen, es sei inakzeptabel.
ich würde die uncut holen (hab ich auch). geschnittenes zeug finde ich blöd, ich will einfach das original. nein, nicht, weil ich gewaltgeil sein könnte sondern wil ich nicht auf vedränderte werke stehe.


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*

@Nosi11
haste denn Beta-Treiber von nVidia drauf?
Hatte auch dauernd Crashs bei der Demo, aber mit dem Treiber gings dann.


----------



## Nosi11 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				cHarLiE-manSOn am 27.08.2007 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nosi11
> haste denn Beta-Treiber von nVidia drauf?
> Hatte auch dauernd Crashs bei der Demo, aber mit dem Treiber gings dann.



jop, hab ich drauf.
naja, wolt mir sowieso ne neue graka zulegen. mal sehn ob es mit einer 8800gts besser klappt


----------



## mcp77 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*

tach zusammen,


also ich hab bioshock jetzt über das ganze we gespielt und muss sagen: es gab keinerlei abstürze,grafikfehler oder sonst irgendwelche fehler.
mein system: windows xp,pentium d 2x3,2 ghz, 2gb ram, x1950 pro 512 mb. mit dem ati "bioshock" catalyst treiber ist die performance sogar noch ein bissi besser als mit dem standard catalyst 7.8
so läufts ohne ruckler, einwandfrei in 1680x1050 bei mir, mit gefühlten 30-40 frames.
das spiel an sich ist natürlich überirdisch gut. das sagt auch jemand der system shock 1&2 heute noch abgöttisch findet. ich habe jetzt schon angst wenn ich bioshock durchgespielt habe  es darf einfach nicht aufhöre.so gut ist das spiel.


----------



## Alf1507 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*

Also ich muß sagen das ich mehr als skeptisch war, als ich in allen Magazinen nur Tests extrem guten Wertungen gelesen habe. Bei mir haben sofort alle Alarmglocken geklingelt denn unweigerlich fühlte ich mich an HL2 erinnert. Ich wartete damals nach den ganzen 90er Wertungen sehnsüchtig auf das Spiel und dann hat es mich doch enttäuscht. Bei Bioschock befürchtete ich ähnliches. Es roch für mich einfach alles mal wieder nach einer "erkauften" Wertung und vermutete das der Publisher bzw. die Entwickler sicher eine Menge Kohle locker gemacht haben, damit die Zeitschriften solche begeisterten Tests schreiben. Jetzt habe ich die Demo bereits zum dritten mal durchgespielt und bin selber begeistert. Das einzige was mir echte Magenschmerzen bereitet ist die Sache mit der Aktivierung. Dennoch spiele ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken das ich es trotzdem kaufe. Die Demo hat jedenfalls Lust auf mehr gemacht.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Alf1507 am 28.08.2007 06:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch spiele ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken das ich es trotzdem kaufe.



Hab grade mit Erstaunen festgestellt das es Bioshock bei Amazon inzwischen schon für 39€ gibt.    Vlt. noch ein bissel länger warten und dann für ~25€  zuschlagen. So werd ichs jedenfalls machen.


----------



## TBrain (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 28.08.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 28.08.2007 06:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Preise kann man dummerweise nicht vorhersehen. Ich sag nur Anno 1701. Das hat bei Release ~35€ gekostet, bei amazon, mediamarkt, ect... Jetzt (3/4 Jahr danach) kostet es fast überall wieder über 40€


----------



## Muehlenbichl (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				TBrain am 28.08.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise kann man dummerweise nicht vorhersehen. Ich sag nur Anno 1701. Das hat bei Release ~35€ gekostet, bei amazon, mediamarkt, ect... Jetzt (3/4 Jahr danach) kostet es fast überall wieder über 40€



Finde ich merkwürdig und würde gerne mal den Gedankengang dahinter verstehen. Haben die bei Anno gemerkt das es sich besser verkauft als gedacht, und deshalb noch 5€ drauf gepackt ? Und Bioshock verkauft sich doch gut, jetzt schon eine Preissenkung ist doch ungewöhnlich, oder übersehe ich hier was


----------



## csad2775 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 28.08.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 28.08.2007 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war bei der c&c 3 kane-edition bei amazon auch so, bei release 49,-- dann wurde sie wieder teurer. bei stalker glaub ich, wars auch ähnlich.

greets


----------



## TBrain (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 28.08.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 28.08.2007 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schätze mal das liegt daran dass gerade am Anfang die Nachfrage sehr hoch ist. Deshalb gibt es da harte Preiskämpfe unter den Händlern. Danach geht die Nachfrage zurück, die Zahlungsbereitschaft bleibt aber auf einem hohen Niveau. Solange genügend Kunden den Preis zahlen lässt sich der höhere Preis halten. Anno ist ja trotz jetzt ~42€ immernoch unter den Top-Sellern bei Amazon.

Ich denke mal, dass das so läuft.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				TBrain am 28.08.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal das liegt daran dass gerade am Anfang die Nachfrage sehr hoch ist. Deshalb gibt es da harte Preiskämpfe unter den Händlern. Danach geht die Nachfrage zurück, die Zahlungsbereitschaft bleibt aber auf einem hohen Niveau. Solange genügend Kunden den Preis zahlen lässt sich der höhere Preis halten. Anno ist ja trotz jetzt ~42€ immernoch unter den Top-Sellern bei Amazon.
> Ich denke mal, dass das so läuft.



Hmm stimmt danke dir. Werde ich wohl doch länger warten müssen  

Gruß


----------



## Alf1507 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*

Ich hab grad beim Media Markt angerufen und da kostet es bei uns auch ( noch? ) 39€. Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls beschlossen das ich es doch kaufe. *freu*


----------



## patsche (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*

habs mir jetzt auch geholt und muß sagend das der schwierigkeitsgrad doch ganz schön oben angesetzt ist, das war in der demo nicht so.

ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das die sicherheitsdrohnen wenn man sie gehackt hat strohdumm reagieren und erst dann den gegner angreifen wenn man selbst angreift, irgendwie kacke  
das es sowenig munition zu finden gebt frustet ebenfalls sehr, naja mal schauen.


----------



## Boesor (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 28.08.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 28.08.2007 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der gedankengang liegt u.a. darin, dass man mit einem Spiel wie Anno 1701 ne Menge kundschaft anziehen kann, welche dann z.B. bei Saturn auch schnell noch andere Dinge im regal entdeckt.
Das holt den entgangenen Gewinn dann wieder rein.


----------



## El_Cativo (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				patsche am 28.08.2007 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> habs mir jetzt auch geholt und muß sagend das der schwierigkeitsgrad doch ganz schön oben angesetzt ist, das war in der demo nicht so.


Also ich finds unter "Normal" relativ leicht



> ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das die sicherheitsdrohnen wenn man sie gehackt hat strohdumm reagieren und erst dann den gegner angreifen wenn man selbst angreift, irgendwie kacke


Bei mir attackieren die Drohnen jeden Splicer, sobald er mich angreift. Big Daddys natürlich nur wenn ich sie angreife (sonst könnte es manchmal etwas kritisch sein  )


> das es sowenig munition zu finden gebt frustet ebenfalls sehr, naja mal schauen.


Hmm...ich hab Munition im Überfluss, musst halt mehr deine Plasmide einsetzen (Gegner mit Electrobold lahmlegen und dann mit der Rophrzange eins drübergeben ist z.B. sehr Mnitionssparend ^^)


----------



## patsche (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				El_Cativo am 28.08.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...ich hab Munition im Überfluss, musst halt mehr deine Plasmide einsetzen (Gegner mit Electrobold lahmlegen und dann mit der Rophrzange eins drübergeben ist z.B. sehr Mnitionssparend ^^)


das stimmt schon, nur leider hat man dann nur einen schlag frei, sprich sobald man den "gestunned'en" mit der rohrzange eins überbrätt ist der stun effekt auch schon wieder aufgehoben, und welcher gegner kippt schon beim ersten schlag um!?


----------



## El_Cativo (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				patsche am 28.08.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 28.08.2007 21:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann haut man noch ein zweites Mal zu...^^
Wenn mans geschickt anstellt, treffen die einen dazwischen nicht ^^


----------



## rettass112 (29. August 2007)

*Doch massiv geschnitten!*

"Die Zensurschere wurde so behutsam eingesetzt, dass man nicht merken würde, die gekürzte Fassung zu spielen."

Lieber Oliver, dass war wohl ein Witz! Ich habe aufgrund Deines Berichtes die Dt. Version gekauft.

Also wenn die nicht deutlich geschnitten ist, dann weiss ich nicht welche Version DU gespielt hast, die deutsche Version war es anscheinend nicht!


----------



## Muehlenbichl (29. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Boesor am 28.08.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Der gedankengang liegt u.a. darin, dass man mit einem Spiel wie Anno 1701 ne Menge kundschaft anziehen kann, welche dann z.B. bei Saturn auch schnell noch andere Dinge im regal entdeckt.
> Das holt den entgangenen Gewinn dann wieder rein.



Hmm also zumindest bei mir funktioniert das so nicht. Wenn ich mich dazu entschließe ein Spiel im Laden zu kaufen, geh ich rein, schnapp es mir und gehe schnurstracks zur Kasse  

Gruß


----------



## Boesor (29. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist das nur für ein Trend!?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 29.08.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 28.08.2007 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kunde ist natürlich unterschiedlich.
Bei mir z.B. funktioniert sowas mitunter recht gut.


----------



## Flow-DK (29. August 2007)

*Kleiner Fehler in den 'Technische Informationen'?!*

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass in den technische Informationen steht


> Empfohlen: 4000 MHz, *256* MB RAM, Klasse 5


Muss aber schon mehr RAM sein, oder?
 Nicht hauen, wenn's doch stimmt


----------



## crackajack (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Fehler in den 'Technische Informationen'?!*



			
				Flow-DK am 29.08.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass in den technische Informationen steht
> 
> 
> > Empfohlen: 4000 MHz, *256* MB RAM, Klasse 5
> ...


SebTh hat es geändert.


----------



## MelTDown (31. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Fehler in den 'Technische Informationen'?!*

Ich habe die UK Version in deutsch installiert mit deutscher Sprachausgabe - Uncut - für 46.- beim meinem Händler- was will man mehr! Die Zensur ist bei uns nur noch ein Witz!


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Fehler in den 'Technische Informationen'?!*

Was man mal sehr loben muss, dass ist die Performance des Spieles. Ich hab heute die Demo getestet und war sehr überrascht wie gut das Spiel noch auf meiner alten Mühle (P4 3Ghz, 1GB Ram, Radeon x1600 Pro) lief. Während ich andere Spiele wie Gothic 3 oder Stalker damit vergessen konnte, weil es zu stark ruckelte, kann man hier so die Einstellungen vornehmen, dass es auch noch auf dem System gut läuft. Hab in letzter Zeit selten ein Spiel erlebt das so gut optimiert ist, kompliment. Achja und die Demo an sich hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, mal sehen vielleicht werd ich es mir da doch noch holen, auch wenn mir der Aktivierungskram Bauchschmerzen bereitet.


----------



## N8Mensch (31. August 2007)

*Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				TheChicky am 22.08.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was das Multiplayer betrifft, so ist das doch genau der Punkt: Singleplayer Spiele machen eventuell ein paar Stunden Spass. Multiplayerspiele machen dagegen eventuell über Jahre Spaß. Deshalb ist ein gutes Multiplayerspiel einem guten Singleplayer Spiel in jedem Fall deutlich überlegen. Und aufgrund der Balancing- und Technikprobleme wesentlich schwieriger herzustellen, was deren Anzahl gemessen an guten Singleplayerspielen beweist.


Würde sagen, kann nicht verglichen werden. Zwei verschiedene Genre.
Einem MaxPayne kann auch keine Punkte abgezogen werden, nur weil es ein Singleplayer-Shooter ist. Die Spielzeit ist nunmal begrenzt, vor allem wo auf Story und Nähe zu Filmen fokussiert wird.

Nur ich würde vielleicht über die Punkteverteilung nachdenken, da kein Multiplayermodus vorhanden ist.
Egal ob "auf Story konzentrieren" oder "Energie auf den SP-Modus bündeln". 
Interessiert mich nicht!
Der HL2-MP-Modus ist auch einfach gestrickt, habe ich aber ewig länger gespielt als den SP-Modus. Fear ebenso: Paar Stunden SP-Modus gezockt, dafür aber unzählige Stunden MP-Modus. FarCry auch. Usw..

Sehe keine Gründe,  bei MaxPayne oder jetzt Bioshock auf den MP-Modus zu verzichten.
Das ist eine Leistung, die andere Spiele erbringen und sollte dementsprechend gewürdigt und gewertet werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				N8Mensch am 31.08.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 22.08.2007 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Spiel sollte allein anhand der Qualität, dass es erbringt gemessen werden und nicht an irgendwelchen Features die sich jemand wünscht. Ein Battlefield wird doch auch nicht abgewertet, wenn es keine Singleplayerkampagne hat. Außerdem zeigt sich immer wieder, dass bei solchen Spielen der MP-Modus von einfach viel zu wenig Leuten gespielt wird. Egal ob bei Doom3, Prey oder FEAR, es hat kaum jemand online gespielt, deswegen wurde der FEAR MP-Modus ja auch kostenlos veröffentlicht. Da lohnt sich einfach der ganze Aufwand nicht, wegen den paar Leuten die da dann den MP-Modus nutzen. Da ist es doch sinnvoller die Entwickler nutzen ihre ganze Zeit und Kraft um einen guten und langen Singleplayermodus hinzubekommen. Und das scheint sich ja bei Bioshock gelohnt zu haben, es ist mal wieder ein Spiel das länger dauert als 6-8 Stunden. Hätten die da jetzt noch einen MP-Modus reingequetscht, hätte u.a. vielleicht der SP-Modus darunter gelitten. Das wäre dann nichts halbes und nichts ganzes gewesen.


----------



## patsche (1. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*

habs mitlerweile durch, einfach nur der hammer, jetzt zock ich nochmal und rette die little sisters   

aber etwas hätte ich mir noch gewünscht, das man spezifische plasmide braucht um weiterzukommen bzw. versteckte bereiche zu findet, so ähnlich wie in castlevania bzw. metroid. klar gibts das ein oder andere mal wo man mit 'abfackeln' eis zum schmelzen bringen,- oder ne defekte türsteuerung mit 'blitzschlag' umgehen muß aber wie gesagt zu selten und zu simpel, ne fähigkeit höher zu springen wäre auch nett gewesen dazu hätte man aber auch ein paar levelumbauten durchführen müßen, im übriegen braucht man die leertaste so gut wie gar nicht zu betätigen ausser das eine mal am anfang, schade eigendlich


----------



## N8Mensch (1. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.09.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiel sollte allein anhand der Qualität, dass es erbringt gemessen werden und nicht an irgendwelchen Features die sich jemand wünscht. Ein Battlefield wird doch auch nicht abgewertet, wenn es keine Singleplayerkampagne hat. Außerdem zeigt sich immer wieder, dass bei solchen Spielen der MP-Modus von einfach viel zu wenig Leuten gespielt wird. Egal ob bei Doom3, Prey oder FEAR, es hat kaum jemand online gespielt, deswegen wurde der FEAR MP-Modus ja auch kostenlos veröffentlicht. Da lohnt sich einfach der ganze Aufwand nicht, wegen den paar Leuten die da dann den MP-Modus nutzen. Da ist es doch sinnvoller die Entwickler nutzen ihre ganze Zeit und Kraft um einen guten und langen Singleplayermodus hinzubekommen. Und das scheint sich ja bei Bioshock gelohnt zu haben, es ist mal wieder ein Spiel das länger dauert als 6-8 Stunden. Hätten die da jetzt noch einen MP-Modus reingequetscht, hätte u.a. vielleicht der SP-Modus darunter gelitten. Das wäre dann nichts halbes und nichts ganzes gewesen.


Du hast ja eigentlich recht.

Dann bekommt Bioshock halt nur auf meiner _persönlichen_ Wertungstabelle ein ganz dickes Minus und gut ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.   

Aber wer redet von Kampagne? Modus  waren wir. BF2 hat einen SP-Modus. Und um den Umfang wollen wir nicht Streiten. Fakt ist, es gibt einen.


----------



## Snakemutha (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*

"Zusammen mit der unschlagbar guten Sprachausgabe gehört die Präsentation zum Phänomenalsten, das Spieler bislang erleben durften."

Ja, die Sprachausgabe ist perfekt. Allerdings nicht auf deutsch.

Der deutschen Sprachausgabe mangelt es eindeutig an Emotionen an den richtigen Stellen. Die Sprecher mögen zwar namenhaft sein, aber machen nur einen absolut durchschnittlichen Job. Beispiele dafür gibt es viele. Nehmen wir die Stelle, wo man mit dem Fahrstuhl hochfährt (kurz vor dem Kinderwagen). Atlas erzählt von seiner Familie und im O-Ton merkt man richtig, wie ihm dabei ganz anders wird. Auf deutsch ist das ganze einfach nur runtergetextet worden. Das finde ich schon ziemlich arm gemacht, zumal der O-Ton eine perfekte Vorlage hergibt.  Das ist also keineswegs unschlagbar gut! Vielleicht können sich die deutschen Sprecher einfach nocht nicht so gut einfühlen in ein Computerspiel, vielleicht wurden von ihrem Auftraggeber auch nicht die richtigen Voraussetzungen geschaffen. Aber ganz bestimmt wurden die Stimmen nicht so aufwendig verfremdet wie im Original und klingen irgendwie nicht abgefahren genug.
Wenn ich an diese Szene denke, wo man sein erstes Plasmid gekickt hat.  Einfach nur geil auf englisch, wenn man am Boden liegt und Splicer u. Little Sister kommen vorbei. Auf deutsch geht hier wieder etliches verloren, sowohl wegen schlechter Stimmen als auch nicht ganz so guter Texte. Für mich persönlcih untragbar, ich habe das Ding gleich wieder uminstalliert.


----------



## TheChicky (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.09.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 31.08.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch! Ein Spiel sollte eben nicht nur an der "Qualität" gemessen werden, sondern daran, wie sehr es Spass macht, in Kombination mit der Dauer des Spasses, bzw seinem Wiederspielbarkeitswert. Ein Spiel, das man nur ein-, zweimal durchspielt und dann in die Ecke wirft ist für mich ein interaktiver Film und kein Spiel. Der Sinn und Motivation eines jeden jahrelang, jahrzehntelang erfolgreichen Spieles ist die Interaktion mit anderen Spielern. Keine KI kann den menschlichen Faktor ersetzen. Der Singleplayer kann super unterhalten, aber eben nur für sehr begrenzte Zeit, vor allem bei Shootern. Ohne den Multiplayer fehlt dem Spiel das entscheidende Merkmal, das ein Spiel überhaupt erst ausmacht, das es vom stumpfen interaktiven Film abhebt. Das, was Schach, Risiko, usw. erst zu dem macht, was es ist: Das Spielen mit anderen Menschen.


----------



## TBrain (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				TheChicky am 04.09.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne den Multiplayer fehlt dem Spiel das entscheidende Merkmal, das ein Spiel überhaupt erst ausmacht, das es vom stumpfen interaktiven Film abhebt. Das, was Schach, Risiko, usw. erst zu dem macht, was es ist: Das Spielen mit anderen Menschen.



Deiner Meinung nach...
Mich interessiert ein Multiplayer in der Regel überhaupt nicht und bin froh, dass endlich mal wieder ein guter SP-Shooter veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				Snakemutha am 04.09.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> "Zusammen mit der unschlagbar guten Sprachausgabe gehört die Präsentation zum Phänomenalsten, das Spieler bislang erleben durften."
> 
> Ja, die Sprachausgabe ist perfekt. Allerdings nicht auf deutsch.
> 
> ...


Nunja, ich gehöre durchaus zu den Leuten, die im Zweifel liebr zum englischen Orginal greifen als zur deutschen Synchro (von Jugendschutzgründen mal abgesehen) und ja es gibt gar grausame Beispiele, für deutsche Synchronisationen in Spielen (wenn ich da nur an Unreal 2 denke    )
Aber Bioshock ist nun wirklich eines der schlechtesten Beispiele um diesen Punkt zu verdeutlichen. Imo hat Bioshock eine der besten Synchros der Spielegeschcihte, und ja ich habe in vielen Videos und auch in der Demo die Englische Sprachausgabe gehört. Und ich bleibe absolut dabei, dasss die Deutsche Sprachausgabe absolut ebenbürtig ist


----------



## TheChicky (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				TBrain am 04.09.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 04.09.2007 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den du in ein paar Stunden durch hast und dann in die Ecke wirfst...


----------



## TBrain (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				TheChicky am 04.09.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 04.09.2007 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :-o na und

Ein Multiplayerspiel kauf ich erst gar nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				TBrain am 04.09.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 04.09.2007 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist auch so, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, dass bei solchen Spielen der MP-Modus fast überhaupt nicht angerührt wird. Bei FEAR z.B. hab ich damals geschaut und da waren zu besten Zeiten manchmal nur 300 Spieler insgesamt online. Da lohnt es sich eigentlich überhaupt nicht einen MP-Modus zu machen. Da ist es mir lieber sie konzentrieren sich voll und ganz auf den SP-Modus. Wer unbedingt einen MP-Modus haben will, der kann sich ja einen reinen MP-Shooter kaufen, von denen es ja genügend gibt.


----------



## Snakemutha (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				El_Cativo am 04.09.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Bioshock ist nun wirklich eines der schlechtesten Beispiele um diesen Punkt zu verdeutlichen. Imo hat Bioshock eine der besten Synchros der Spielegeschcihte, und ja ich habe in vielen Videos und auch in der Demo die Englische Sprachausgabe gehört. Und ich bleibe absolut dabei, dasss die Deutsche Sprachausgabe absolut ebenbürtig ist



Welchen Punkt will ich denn verdeutlichen? Doch wohl nur den Punkt, dass der Synchrol-Ton von Bioshock noch längst nicht am maximal möglichen angekommen ist,  und dass in meinen Augen doch Atmo verloren geht, weil
die Sprecher nicht so im Spielgeschehen sind wie ihre amerikanischen Kollegen. Wieso soll ich dafür ein anderes Beispiel nehmen?

Ebenbürtig?
Wieso wird dann in der Fahrstuhlszene, der Text nicht annähernd mit der gleichen Emotion gesprochen wie im Original? Wieso hören sich die Little Sisters nicht kindlich genug an? Warum passen einige Schreie nicht zu den Stimmen? Da ist überhaupt nichts ebenbürtig! Es ist lediglich besser gemacht als in anderen Fällen., die hier aber nicht zur Debatte stehen. Jedenfalls nicht von mir.

Ich besitze beide Sprachversionen. Du beurteilst nur anhand der englischen Demo und einigen Videos. Da ich  aber über akkustische Details rede, die
letzendlich für mich zwar das Salz in der Suppe sind, glaube ich kaum, dass Du aus Deiner Erinnerung einen fairen Vergleich durchführen kannst.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



> Ebenbürtig?
> Wieso wird dann in der Fahrstuhlszene, der Text nicht annähernd mit der gleichen Emotion gesprochen wie im Original?


Hmm. sehe ich anders, ich finde es passt



> Wieso hören sich die Little Sisters nicht kindlich genug an?


Sehe ich ebenfalls anders. Ich finde die Stimmen passen perfekt, mir gefallen sie im deutschen sogar besser als im Orginal



> Warum passen einige Schreie nicht zu den Stimmen?


Sowas ist mir bisher nicht ein einziges Mal aufgefallen



> Ich besitze beide Sprachversionen. Du beurteilst nur anhand der englischen Demo und einigen Videos. Da ich  aber über akkustische Details rede, die
> letzendlich für mich zwar das Salz in der Suppe sind, glaube ich kaum, dass Du aus Deiner Erinnerung einen fairen Vergleich durchführen kannst.


Ich fage mich nur wie du anhand dieser Aussage von dir:


> Für mich persönlcih untragbar, ich habe das Ding gleich wieder uminstalliert.


der Meinung bist es soviel besser beurteilen zu können


----------



## TheChicky (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				TBrain am 04.09.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 04.09.2007 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brauchst du nicht, aber ein Argument ist es auch nicht


----------



## TBrain (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				TheChicky am 04.09.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du nicht, aber ein Argument ist es auch nicht



Argument? für was denn?


----------



## Snakemutha (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				El_Cativo am 04.09.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ebenbürtig?
> > Wieso wird dann in der Fahrstuhlszene, der Text nicht annähernd mit der gleichen Emotion gesprochen wie im Original?
> 
> 
> Hmm. sehe ich anders, ich finde es passt



Ich rede nicht von passen oder nicht. Natürlich passt es. 
Ob ich etwas mit mehr oder weniger Emotion spreche oder nicht, das ist einfach Fakt, das kann  doch nicht jeder so sehen, wie er will.




> > Wieso hören sich die Little Sisters nicht kindlich genug an?
> 
> 
> Sehe ich ebenfalls anders. Ich finde die Stimmen passen perfekt, mir gefallen sie im deutschen sogar besser als im Orginal



Also bei mir ist es so, je kindlicher das Wimmern, desto mehr wird die Little Sister ihrer Intention gerecht. Je monstermäßiger sie rüberkommt (und ich hatte den Eindruck, sie hört sich auf Deutsch monstermäßiger an), desto schlechter ist es für den Effekt, den sie erzielen soll. Ich habe sie aber nie im Spiel gehört, sondern nur in der ersten CutScene.




> > Warum passen einige Schreie nicht zu den Stimmen?
> 
> 
> Sowas ist mir bisher nicht ein einziges Mal aufgefallen



Die Szene ist gleich am Anfang, wo der Typ von der Splicerfrau geschlitzt wird.
Da hat man den Orginalschrei belassen, wahrscheinlich weil er wirklich gut ist und man keinen adäquaten Ersatz auf deutsch hatte.




> > Ich besitze beide Sprachversionen. Du beurteilst nur anhand der englischen Demo und einigen Videos. Da ich  aber über akkustische Details rede, die
> > letzendlich für mich zwar das Salz in der Suppe sind, glaube ich kaum, dass Du aus Deiner Erinnerung einen fairen Vergleich durchführen kannst.
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür gibt es vielleicht ganz einfache Gründe:
Du nimmst die Aussage von mir zu wörtlich. Ich habe etwas länger gespielt als die Demo. Das ist nicht wirklich lange, aber da sind mir dann ja auch schon etliche meiner Kritikpunkte aufgefallen. Ich möchte gerne mal Steinman auf deutsch hören. Der ist  von Stimme und Wortgewichtung so gut, die Chancen, dass es in deutsch ebenbürtig ist, sehe ich nicht als sehr hoch an. Gleich null, um ehrlich zu sein. Ich würde auch was drauf wetten.
Das heisst aber nicht, dass er nicht trotzdem gut gemacht  ist.
Und noch ein Grund:
Weil ich explizit darauf geachtet habe und weil ich die einzelnen Worte und Sätze noch im Kopf hatte, als ich schon wieder in der anderen Sprachversion war.  Bei mir lagen halt nicht 1-2 Tage dazwischen sondern nur einige Minuten.
Es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich Dir urteilsfähig absprechen möchte, aber ich finde deine Aussagen nicht gerade fundiert: Sag doch mal warum etwas besser oder schlechter ist/klingt.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				Snakemutha am 04.09.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede nicht von passen oder nicht. Natürlich passt es.
> Ob ich etwas mit mehr oder weniger Emotion spreche oder nicht, das ist einfach Fakt, das kann  doch nicht jeder so sehen, wie er will.


Doch, denn es ist immernoch geschmackssache. Vielleicht stehe ich mehr auf die subtilere Emotionalität als du, kp. Aber für mich hat gerade in der aufzugsszene der Sprecher genau das richtige Maß Emotionalität.



> Also bei mir ist es so, je kindlicher das Wimmern, desto mehr wird die Little Sister ihrer Intention gerecht. Je monstermäßiger sie rüberkommt (und ich hatte den Eindruck, sie hört sich auf Deutsch monstermäßiger an), desto schlechter ist es für den Effekt, den sie erzielen soll


Tja für mich ist diese etwas dämonische was da in der Stimme mitklingt einfach Ausdruck dafür, dass mit den Kleinen was nicht so ganz in Ordnung ist (was ja auch unbestreitbar der Fall ist). Dazu kommt dann noch der Gegensatz zwischen der an sich sehr kindlichen Stimme allerdings mit diesem leichten dämonischen Hauch, und den Wörtern die sie sprechen (Mr Bubbles, es sit Zeit ins Bettchen zu gehen usw.)
BTW: Wenn sie "exorziert" sind sprechen sie wieder ganz normal wie kleine Mädchen

Edit: Verkorkstes Quote repariert


----------



## Snakemutha (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



> Snakemutha am 04.09.2007 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nämlich gar keine. Das ist aber schlecht, wenn man jemanden überzeugen will Familie und Kind für einen zu retten.



> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der dämonische Hauch ist im englischen natürlich auch vorhanden. Dazu muss man die Sache nicht noch überspitzen.

Es geht hier ja auch nicht nur um diese beiden Fakten. Jeder Splicer - denn ich bis dato gehört habe - klingt auf deutsch schlechter.  Auch die Splicerfrau im Fahrstuhl (Anfangsszene), Die Stimme ist im Original so finster wie sie sein muss. Auf deutsch viel zu sanft. Aber wahrscheinlich stehst du ja mehr auf subtile Finsternis.

Andrew Ryan selbst war sehr gut auf deutsch. Vielleicht sogar besser als das Original.

Nach Deinem Reden ist die Synchro in fast allen Fakten dem Original  überlegen!!! Sensationell !


----------



## El_Cativo (4. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*



			
				Snakemutha am 04.09.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Doch, denn es ist immernoch geschmackssache. Vielleicht stehe ich mehr auf die subtilere Emotionalität als du, kp. Aber für mich hat gerade in der aufzugsszene der Sprecher genau das richtige Maß Emotionalität.
> 
> 
> 
> Nämlich gar keine. Das ist aber schlecht, wenn man jemanden überzeugen will Familie und Kind für einen zu retten.


Wenn du meinst, werd glücklich damit, ich sehe es wie gesagt anders. Nur halte ich die Aussage, er habe keinerlei Emotionalität für völligen Schwachfug



> Nach Deinem Reden ist die Synchro in fast allen Fakten dem Original  überlegen!!! Sensationell !


Blödsinn !! Ich habe nur gesagt dass mir die LS auf Deutsch besser gefallen und das ich die Synchro insgesamt gesehen ebenbürtig finde...
Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal einsehen, dass die Frage ob etwas kindlich oder finster oder sonstwas genug klingt auch stark geschmacksabhängig ist


----------



## Piy (10. September 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*

klasse artikel, klasse spiel ^^
wird gekauft punkt xD


----------



## kingoftheplanet (8. November 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*

hi!

ich habe das games jetzt durchgespielt und kann sagen, dass ich es gerne gepielt habe. 
von "einsaugen" und "ausspucken" der atmosphäre kann aber keine rede sein. 

zuwenig abwechlsung bieten mir die paar gegnertypen, zuwenig spannung und atmosphärische dichte kommen auf. die cineastischen und gescripteten szenenwechsel kommen aber sehr motivierend daher!

die mittelflache gamer-story ist  ok und bietet einen nichtlinearen spielablauf, der leider zu früh und abrupt endet.

immerhin ein kurzweiliger spielspass in einem originellen schauplatz.

Bewertung: 85points


----------



## Wildchild666 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*

würde diesem spiel definitiv einen daumen nach oben geben, bzw. 5 von 5 sternen 
hab es sehr genossen.


----------



## Delor (2. April 2008)

*AW: Spieletest -- Bioshock*

Das irreführendste an Bioshock ist meiner Meinung nach der Vergleich mit so Edelspielen wie System Shock 2 oder Deus Ex.

Vielleicht bin ich als älterer Zocker auch nur von den alten Kultgames beeinflusst, aber wenn "Shock" drauf steht, dann will ich auch ein "Shock" haben. Wenn es mir nur um Grafik, Story und Ballern geht, dann kann ich auch ein Crysis spielen.

Bis auf die Grundstruktur hat Bioshock nämlich nicht sehr viel mit SysShock2/Deus Ex gemein. Charakterwerte sucht man vergebens und selbst ein Inventar schien den Machern etwas Überlfüssiges zu sein, dessen Bedienung  den "modernen Shooter-Zocker" eventuell überfordern könnte?!?!?

Die ganzen Waffen, deren Aufwertung sowie die Pseudo-Magie (Plasmide etc.) sind ja im Grunde genommen nichts weiter als Elemente, die man in abgewandelter Form auch in anderen Ego-Shootern findet. Von RPG-Elementen sind die allesamt aber so weit entfernt wie M31 von der Erde 

So betrachtet ist Bioshock zwar ein toller Shooter mit einer grandiosen Atmosphäre, aber sowohl die Abkehr von den Grundwerten eines System Shock 2 als auch die Shooter-Typische kurze Spielzeit degradieren es zu einem klassischen Vertreter unserer "Grafik und Ballern ist alles - Zeit".

Daher "nur" 75 von 100 von mir.


----------



## proheada123 (23. November 2010)

Was für ein außergewöhnliches Spiel , für mich nach Grand Theft Auto 4 das beste überhaupt da kann kein Crysis, Call of Duty, assassins creed oder halo mithalten ! Was für ein tolles game , in allen Kritikpunkten.    94/100


----------

